# cheap chinese sling



## riffler (Mar 1, 2017)

Have bought this sling for ott fun but it's turned out smaller than i thought it would be

Complete beginner here so, the question is....

what side to draw from?

the handle curve in the hand feels best logo forward but this means pulling against the ties

i think these are spandex elastic, the stuff fly fishermen use to tie buzzers

the sling doesn't feel too bad in the hand with the logo facing you and the draw would be against the posts

which is the right way?

the pouch is small, so i'm guessing 6mm bb. or similar for ammo

what weight of bb might be best?

thanks

steve



http://imgur.com/xGDJrEH




http://imgur.com/VcI2RQY




http://imgur.com/JMTzHAj




http://imgur.com/aQ9BvOM




http://imgur.com/IQT0XY9


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

I would say logo facing you????


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is an over the top (OTT) slingshot. If you want to reverse the hold, retie the bands from the other side. The bands are latex.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You have a great little sling there, although the size could make it a challenge for a beginner.

Do pull against the post vs. against the ties. From your photos, that would be with the logo facing you.

Explore the grip, and I think you will find it most comfortable and secure with your index finger and thumb on the base of the forks, and longest finger and ring finger wrapped around the thinnest part of the handle. This what many call a "pinch grip." There is just not enough materiel there for what is described as a "hammer grip."

Take care with the grip and I think you can avoid fork hits that arise when the fork alignment is less than perpendicular to the path of the ammo.

The pouch is small, but adequate for 9.5mm ammo. And the bands are powerful enough to send that ammo downrange with authority.

Good luck!


----------



## riffler (Mar 1, 2017)

Rubber/Henry/Kwan many thanks for this.

I have some 9.5mm bearings and have just ordered some at 5mm too

Looking forward to giving it a try next week on a quiet beach


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@riffler - You may want to see the review I posted on similar slings.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/73777-button-shooters/


----------



## riffler (Mar 1, 2017)

Kawkan, the bands on mine are 2cm to 1cm tapered

A 9.5 BB is almost as big as the pouch.....is 9.5 to large for the bans/pouch?

Can i shoot this sling gangster style, sighting down the top band?

(nice reviews btw!)



http://imgur.com/CFpKGFD




http://imgur.com/E7JyCZk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Riffler,

Indeed, I was using the small Chinese pouch on one of the slingshots in the review vid. It is big enough for 9.5, although it might be pressing one's luck to go much larger than that. Many excellent shooters support holding the ammo, versus pinching the pouch in front of the ammo, and this pouch will certainly reinforce that habit!

This flat band set-up is fine for shooting gangster style and sighting down the bands. That's exactly how I shoot.

I checked the bands that came with my shooter, and they measure from 20mm to about 10mm also. It's good latex and provides plenty of push for target shooting and light pest shooting. To get good performance, you should be stretching them about 5 times their relaxed length. I have about 9 inches (230mm) between the attachments at the fork and the attachment at the pouch. Five times the 9 equals about 45 inches of draw. They are a little on the weak side drawn to only 32 inches (about my jaw). The would have good pop at 32 inches if cut down to about 6.5 inches (32/5=6.4).

I had a terrible time hitting my target in the video, but that was not the fault of the slingshot, bands or pouch.


----------

